# Breast aspiration



## jptingh (Oct 4, 2016)

I could use a little assistance.  My physician found on an exam that the patient had bilateral breast cysts which he aspirated in the office. I billed 19000-50 and it was denied that the modifier did not belong with that CPT code.  Should I have coded 19000-LT and 19000-RT?  It was also done at the same time as an annual 99396, which I put a modifier -25 on and I did get paid for that.  Any help would be appreciated.
Thank you


----------

